

IEBlog: Microsoft Joins W3C SVG Working Group - zaatar
http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2010/01/05/microsoft-joins-w3c-svg-working-group.aspx

======
kilian
This could very well mean SVG in IE9, very exciting. Goodbye Flash, hello
future!

~~~
ashleytowers
I'm sure Microsoft want to see the back of Flash too. However, I suspect they
would rather see Silverlight replace it than SVG!

------
drhowarddrfine
In other news, work on SVG comes to a grinding halt.

